# ***UPDATE*** Romeo



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello All

Sorry for being absent for a while.

I've been asked how romi is doing so thought I'd give an update.

The week before easter Romi spent the night dribbeling, lots and lots of saliver coming from his mouth, leaving puddles where ever he would rest his head.
Took him to the vets, he was given pain killers and antibiotics.
The dribbling stopped, but he was still not his self.
They tested his bllod all fine but for the acid bile levels which were high.
He had a chicken brest only diet and was doing ok so we decided not to do any more invasive tests.
Retested his acid bile levels 2 weeks after the dribberling started, they were x2 as high as before.
He had an ultra sound done by Chris Lamb from the Royal Veterinary College, the liver looked normal and no shunt was found. 
A week later he was really sick, like 8 times and then started vomiting blood. I paniced.
Trip to the vets, 2 injections, 1 for the sickness and 1 antibiotic
More blood tests.
More medicine for his tummy and 2 more anti biotics to take at home.
He is now eating (when he feels like it - always a fussy eater) Hills Prescription Diet i/d Canine Gastrointestinal Health
All the blood tests were clear (the vet contacted the vet collage and tested every thing they suggested)
He's been sick again quiet a few times and is on the antibiotics until friday when the vet will retest his acid bile levels.

Thats every thing so far.

Sarah & Little Romi


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I know you must be so worried about little Romeo.. and wanted to let you know that I will be lifting up healing prayers for your little boy..Please let us know what the vet has to say when you return on Friday.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and yes my prayers are with ya;ll sure hope little romi gets lots better


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sarah, Thank you for the update, I have been thinking of you two. Please keep us posted *hugs*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update.... I will keep him in our prayers xo


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Thankyou all.
Reading it all back really scares me!
S x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

It is scarey, so sorry you are going thru this.....poor little Romeo....


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Romi has been sick again today - 9 times.
Went to vet and she checked him out.
He seams fine in himself, playing etc.
She's taken him off the antibiotics and is now going to do the acid bile test tomorrow rather than friday.
He's just eaten a little chicken
S x


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok
so i've got the acid bile test results back and they are still high
I only wrote down the post feeding results - wasn't quite with it!
the first time he was tested he was 46, second time 72, and today its 92.
So vet has referd him to the royal vet collage as she is out of ideas.
(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry....When do you go see them? (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Vet is going to phone in the morning and let me know.
I'm so worried about my little man, i just wish I knew what was wrong so i could get it fixed!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You are doing the best you can.....Please keep us posted....Your a great chi momma....


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've gopt an appointment book for thursday morning at the london royal vet collage.
Fingers crossed they can work out what's wrong with my little man!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated and you guys are in my prayers.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope they can figure out what is wrong amd help him. Sending prayers of healing for him and prayers for you as well!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

It's so awful to be so worried and not know what is going on. Hoping the Royal college can help you and get him back to himself. Prayers for your little man.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Worst thing is nort knowing.
I've got to work so can't take him myself - mum & dad are going to do it.
I'm already feeling bad about that!


----------

